# Which superhero/villian are you



## kaneda (Nov 3, 2005)

Another one! 

http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/superhero/

I'm magneto


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh, the shame! Batman.


----------



## kaneda (Nov 3, 2005)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Oh, the shame! Batman.



*we need a smiley with a raised eyebrow*

whats so shameful about being the man bat?


----------



## FelineEyes (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm Professor X.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm Batman too. I feel violated


----------



## marley (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm Otis lex luthor's not too bright sidekick


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it is all rigged   I got Batman as well


----------



## amara (Nov 4, 2005)

hahaha i am Spiderman!


----------



## Salazar (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 4, 2005)

Me SMASH!


----------



## Syn (Nov 4, 2005)

Kick ass!
although it would have been more cool if i was Wonder Woman or Wolverine!
they are my faves, but i suppose Spiderman is cool he can shoot webs from his wrists!
*insert shooting webs sound*


----------



## Teir (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, so I mucked around a little with the questions cos i wasn't sure if was answering correctly. The persona i got most often was the hulk.
*shrug*


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn! I'm Professor X. I wanted to be the big, black bat....


----------



## Eradius Lore (Nov 4, 2005)

magneto, cool


----------



## Valentine (Nov 23, 2005)

Another Batman.. not really a Batman fan though!


----------



## nixie (Nov 23, 2005)

I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just don't think it's me


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 24, 2005)

I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool. I always loved climbing buildings. I used to do that when i was 15, we used to live on the 3rd floor and i used to climb the pipes instead of the stairs until i cracked my skull. I have a total of five cuts on my head and 3 of the scars are on my face.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 24, 2005)

i got spidey too, which is cool as my son idolises him!!! hes two soon!!!


----------



## Animaiden (Nov 25, 2005)

I got Professor X.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm Superman!


----------



## Timeros (Nov 30, 2005)

Professor Charles Francis Xavier


----------



## lizzybob (Nov 30, 2005)

DUDE - I got Wolverine ... he's been my fav since I was tiny!!!


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 15, 2005)

I got the Hulk. The test is wrong - the Hulk is big,  green and ugly, he is everything that I am not.


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh great I'm the Hulk.


----------



## GrownUp (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm Magneto? Eh? I protest. 

Of course, there is the 'nothing-mechanical-I-can't-break' side of me.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 2, 2006)

I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmmm, you won't like me when I'm nice either


----------



## Hosato (Jan 7, 2006)

I got Superman.  Although it would be cool, I really prefer Spiderman.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

I got Batman which is cool.  It's good to have a dark side and a kick-arse car and not to mention a butler!!!  

xx


----------



## hermi-nomi (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm Wolverine!! Major cool! 
(That's Wolverina by the way  )


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 16, 2006)

who the heck is pro. X? not what i was hoping for


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 19, 2006)

spiderman- I love these things.


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 19, 2006)

I am wolverine cool


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 19, 2006)

*I'm the **hulk 

Full of inner rage - be afraid, be very afraid *


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 19, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> I am wolverine cool


You lucky dog I want to be wolverine


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 19, 2006)

profx- goddam


----------



## xxnataliexx (Feb 19, 2006)

hi i got storm


----------



## ladyflorange (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah... I'm batman....


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool, I'm Superman!


----------



## Caretaker66 (Feb 22, 2006)

*NightCrawler here. Sweet. I love these kinds of Quizzes...*


----------



## dragula_66 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got wolverine, i spose thats a good thing, he was my fav character in the movies, although he seems 2 be a pretty tormented soul as far as i can tell... actually thats probably acurate to... smiles disheartedly.  oh well, at least im not harry potter


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 21, 2006)

Am Storm, which is great since I like being out in storms.


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 22, 2006)

I got Hulk


----------



## Nevermynd (Jun 22, 2006)

Spider-Man...No surprise there.


----------



## Tau Zero (Jun 26, 2006)

Spiderman - WAY COOL!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Gawd I'm Professor X

I'm just off to shave my head...


----------



## Cobolt (Jun 26, 2006)

me Too!!!!!!


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 26, 2006)

batman yeah i get to do all those crazy stunts and i have lots of fun


----------

